# What is this Mead Ranger junkyard find?



## Fat Tire Little Rock (Oct 21, 2017)

Hello,
 This old skiptooth bike with MEAD RANGER on the tank was located today. 
Can you please tell anything about this old bicycle?
Unfortunately only these 2 pictures could be snapped this trip. 
When/if I can see it again, what details would I need to look at and get better pictures of?
He said it still had battery parts?
He wants to sell and _of course_ I want to buy. What might be the value of bike like this?
Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 21, 2017)

Paint looks nice. From what can be seen, it looks pretty complete. I say go get it ASAP!


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2017)

It's a nice find.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 22, 2017)

I'd go back and get it if I was you!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 22, 2017)

Looks more like a Hawthorne.  Either way a great find.  Just with those pics I'd drop $600 without much hesitation.


----------



## Fat Tire Little Rock (Oct 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Looks more like a Hawthorne.  Either way a great find.  Just with those pics I'd drop $600 without much hesitation.



Yes that's it! This is Hawthorne Trail Blazer, not Mead Ranger. Thank you so much!


----------



## Fat Tire Little Rock (Oct 23, 2017)

Fat Tire Little Rock said:


> Yes that's it! This is Hawthorne Trail Blazer, not Mead Ranger. Thank you so much!



Thanks to your tip:
It's a 1933 Schwinn B-10E Motorbike, factory badged as Hawthorne Trail Blazer.
Wiki says: _After traveling to Europe to get ideas, F. W. Schwinn returned to Chicago and in 1933 introduced the Schwinn B-10E Motorbike, actually a youth's bicycle designed to imitate a motorcycle. The company revised the model the next year and renamed it the Aerocycle._
----=THX AGN!=----


----------



## Kato (Oct 26, 2017)

Any updates............???


----------

